# Haiku



## PHRAG (Apr 3, 2007)

All my Neos are
so nice, green and expensive
please don't die on me.



Now you try one. 5, 7, 5.


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 3, 2007)

A famous Haiku poet published this one last year 

Spring

Spring Spring Spring Spring Spring
Spring Spring Spring Spring Spring Spring Spring
Spring Spring Spring Rabbits.


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 3, 2007)

the orchid buds swell
with great anticipation
fruition of love


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

Will it never cease?
constant infernal drama
Phrag. kovachii.


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

John do you have an extra syllable in your first line? I count 6.


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 3, 2007)

Heather said:


> John do you have an extra syllable in your first line? I count 6.


you are right heather...good catch!!


----------



## bwester (Apr 3, 2007)

blake very horny
when the wife will not put out
three months now kill me


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 3, 2007)

bwester said:


> blake very horny
> when the wife will not put out
> three months now kill me


Confuscious says: "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush" :rollhappy:


----------



## Marco (Apr 3, 2007)

nice haiku john....whats the one on the bottom right and the one on the second row from the top all the way to the left??


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 3, 2007)

Heather said:


> John do you have an extra syllable in your first line? I count 6.




Thanks haiku police.  

Fixed it.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 3, 2007)

Marco,

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2814&page=6&highlight=neofinetia


----------



## Marco (Apr 3, 2007)

oohh oops


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 3, 2007)

Marco Miranda
asks me a question and the
answers found elsewhere.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 3, 2007)

John McGarity
purple kovachii suit
his pouch is quite small


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 3, 2007)

Zach has disturbed my
attempts to calm my soul by
insulting my penis.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 3, 2007)

John, I'm just kidding
we're all friends here at S T
I can't brag, either.


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> John McGarity
> purple kovachii suit
> his pouch is quite small



Is it just me or
do we need to see again
that famous photo?


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 3, 2007)

Heather said:


> Is it just me or
> do we need to see again
> that famous photo?



I tried to find it
but I think he removed it
that is censorship


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

:rollhappy:


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 3, 2007)

Sometimes the forum
is too much drama for me
I cry a little.


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 3, 2007)

*impatience*

We all have much fun
as we laugh and tease others;
Waiting for the buds.


'Others' is two syllables, for the cops on patrol.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 3, 2007)

Zach wants the photo
so he can "right click - save as"
and then rub one out


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 3, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Zach wants the photo
> so he can "right click - save as"
> and then rub one out



That is incorrect.
Make it the desktop background,
then I'll go to town


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 3, 2007)

This thread was a lake
calm and serene, then Zach came
with a big rock. SPLOOSH!


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 3, 2007)

I am why we can't
have nice things. Really sorry.
Your lake is pretty.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 3, 2007)

It's me, I am sad
because you don't call me now
unless you need booty.


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

I am just relieved
no one has yet to reply
"Yay! Phrag besseae!"


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 3, 2007)

Hit it and quit it.
Hate the game, not the player.
Those are my mottos.


----------



## TADD (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm way too wasted 
But I am not Bwester
I am getting some!


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

You smitten young men
You get married way too soon.
You should have waited.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 3, 2007)

Heather said:


> You smitten young men
> You get married way too soon.
> You should have waited.



You can almost hear
the crack of the whip. So sad.
Collars are too small.


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 3, 2007)

auburn hair, freckles
a clever mind, easy wit
_ _ _ _ _


(finish as you choose)


----------



## TADD (Apr 3, 2007)

That was too easy 
I quickly refreshed the wife
Hey smell my finger....


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

There are getting to be a lot of deleted posts in this thread...


----------



## TADD (Apr 3, 2007)

Should I delete mine?
Sssshh It smells like children here
Don't want to offend


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

Too much deletion
lately, so many confused!
I think they're funny. 

(the haikus!)


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

How many pages?
Will this rival "now playing"?
One can only hope.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 3, 2007)

Heather said:


> How many pages?
> Will this rival "now playing"?
> One can only hope.



I made "now playing?"
John's thread will not be bigger.
I'll fight to the death.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 3, 2007)

Always you compete,
though I have no desire to.
Racing with yourself.


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

desire puts you over by one, John, dear.


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

Are these types of threads
scaring our new members off?
I surely hope not!


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 3, 2007)

Desire is not three.
Merriam Webster says so.
You should look it up.

:evil:


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

Hahaha...touche. Haiku police stand down.


----------



## adiaphane (Apr 3, 2007)

what would you taste like
if i made ice cream from you
rothschildianum?

wading in water
toes in the crushed pebbled floor
at last the sun shine

just got home from work
time to have a glass of wine
before passing out


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

Trying to type
Cat comes and bites my elbow
Clearly, snuggling time.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 3, 2007)

Paphs are expensive.
Account below three-hundred.
Crap crap crap crap crap.


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 4, 2007)

and what did I miss
"with too many deletions"
no time to follow


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 4, 2007)

Wine and repotting?
Necessary equipment
for blissful outcomes.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2007)

Heather said:


> I am just relieved
> no one has yet to reply
> "Yay! Phrag besseae!"


Carmine velvet bloom
break open the world of Grey 
___ _____ ______!


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 4, 2007)

No beginners fear
an honorable battle . . . if
everyone plays fair.


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 4, 2007)

Some extra money
Parvi paph and bright pink phrag
Or Kate Spade handbag

Just kidding, no extra money.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 4, 2007)

oh jeezz i need help
this forum is awesome ha
woo hoo to haikus


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Apr 4, 2007)

Thread I almost missed
I need more time to catch up
Work is stealing time


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Apr 4, 2007)

Rothschildianum
In spike once again this year
Hope it opens nice


----------



## Heather (Apr 4, 2007)

rothschildianum
species aren't capitalized.
Jon should know better.


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2007)

Phal. stuartiana var. nobilis

Can't find one anyone selling it anywhere. At one point I think dowery had em but when i found out it was to too late =\. If any of you have any leads please do tell


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 4, 2007)

Marco said:


> Phal. stuartiana var. nobilis
> 
> Can't find one anyone selling it anywhere. At one point I think dowery had em but when i found out it was to too late =\. If any of you have any leads please do tell



Marco Miranda
What the hell are you talking
about? You crazy.


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2007)

oops...wrong thread...its late....im going to bed...carry on

but yeah i did find one orchidweb has it...


----------



## TADD (Apr 5, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 5, 2007)

Bud blast, mites, ants, scale
Root rot, fungus, slug and snail
Still I love you so.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 5, 2007)

Cinderella said:


> Bud blast, mites, ants, scale
> Root rot, fungus, slug and snail
> Still I love you so.




:rollhappy:


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 5, 2007)

Cinderella said:


> Bud blast, mites, ants, scale
> Root rot, fungus, slug and snail
> Still I love you so.



:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Jason Fischer (Apr 6, 2007)

semi-hydro is

not traditional my friend

go back to sphagnum


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 6, 2007)

Jason Fischer said:


> semi-hydro is
> 
> not traditional my friend
> 
> go back to sphagnum




I have to agree 
Mainly with rich and noble
Neofinetia


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 6, 2007)

Neo, oh Neos
Why are these taking over
Our slipper forum?


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 6, 2007)

petals unfurling 
blossom's mystery revealed
wonder of nature

petals unfurling
colorful pouch inflating
a glimpse of beauty


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 6, 2007)

Jason Fischer said:


> semi-hydro is
> 
> not traditional my friend
> 
> go back to sphagnum




Tradition is work.
Who really needs the hassle?
Not me, that is who.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 6, 2007)

MoreWater said:


> Neo, oh Neos
> Why are these taking over
> Our slipper forum?



Slippers grow slowly
We have to talk Neos or
the forum will die.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Apr 6, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Tradition is work.
> Who really needs the hassle?
> Not me, that is who.



Next time you order
Let me keep the neo pots
So that I may use :ninja:


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 7, 2007)

I sold all of them.
It seems they are popular.
Don't you import them?


----------



## Heather (May 28, 2007)

MoreWater said:


> Neo, oh Neos
> Why are these taking over
> Our slipper forum?



Well, my phrags hate me. 
Moving on to other things.
Help me pick out a Neo?

(really, I'm serious here...)


----------



## Marco (May 28, 2007)

oh my god it's true
Heather's gone insane! Get a 
variegated one


----------



## Heather (May 28, 2007)

I am not insane! 
That 'Shutennou' is in spike! 
How could I resist?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (May 28, 2007)

Neos are quite nice
But they are not without angst
I say try coral


----------



## likespaphs (May 28, 2007)

pop tarts and coffee
are a brilliant breakfast treat
but best with a smoke


----------



## Ron-NY (May 28, 2007)

'Shutennou' is cool
it would be a good first choice.
Then so would any!


----------



## Marco (May 29, 2007)

Neos are so nice
Neos are so expensive
Just like a hime

like Momohime
and also Orihime
bunch of princesses!


----------



## Heather (Jun 4, 2007)

Neofinetias
Kinda like potato chips
can't have just one...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 6, 2007)

judges stand addled
Fukiran not round and flat!
priceless treasures still

(ducks!)

In all seriousness, if you dig haiku you can get an Issa-A-Day emailed to you by signing up here: 
http://cat.xula.edu/issa/


----------



## Marco (Jul 21, 2007)

i love you so much
my girlfriend gets so jealous
oh women women


----------



## Heather (Jul 21, 2007)

Interesting Marco....
Something you want to say? 
What's up with April?


(I couldn't resist - but seriously, I hope all is fine, really. I don't wish my last year on anyone.  )


----------



## Marco (Jul 21, 2007)

Nothing interesting
Just complains that I pay more
attention to plants


----------

